
Business dilemma: Windows RT or iPad? 84% say Windows RT - iProject
http://www.zdnet.com/debate/business-dilemma-windows-rt-tablet-or-ipad/10107426/
======
zmonkeyz
From what I understand you can't join an RT tablet to AD and manage it as a
device. This would be a problem in most big businesses.

